# New home for 4K Journals



## Mohamed Ellozy (Sep 9, 2004)

In June 2,000 Bob Farrell (Farmer Bob) started a site on which peakbaggers could record their progress in doing the various New England lists of peaks. In August 2004 he found that he did not have the time to continue it. His site filled a unique niche in the world of cyber-hiking, so I have decided to continue it, in a modified format (one page per member). Several of his former members have asked me to put up their pages, I now have a half dozen pages at 4K Journals. Note that I only keep lists of peaks on my site, no trip reports. There are many sites on the web where you can post your trip reports.

I have a copy of the old lists that Bob kept, so if you are a former member just send me an email asking me to put your list on the new site. Then remember to send me updates every time you bag a new peak!

If you are new and would like to be include please send me an email, I will tell you what is the best format for sending me your list (I am flexible, but the preferred format will save me time).

Some people have had dificulty finding the lists on my site. The easiest way is to use either the site map or the site search, both are available in the navigation column at the side of every page of the site.


----------



## Greg (Sep 9, 2004)

As an FYI, here's the link to Mo's site:

http://home.earthlink.net/~ellozy/


----------

